# Dongles in Paphos?



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Are Dongles available in the Paphos area on a PAYG basis so that I can keep up with emails etc whilst I am over there for 4 weeks before my eventual move and setting up broadband permanantly?
Any info would be good as coming over next week and not sure whether to get one here before we leave, but never having used a dongle I am assuming that one bought from the UK would be charged more per use for being outside the UK as it would be classed as being abroad like all mobile charges. Is this correct? :confused2:


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

Cytamobile sells them, I think they are vodaphone. I've looked into it a while ago but decided it as too expensive for what you got plus the cost of the dongle itself so I used free Internet here and there to look at email and borrowed friends/ relatives. If you have an iPad you can get a prepaid 3G data card for it. Still expensive but you don't pay for the dongle.
I'm interested to see others reply, they may have better ideas.


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

cds usa said:


> Cytamobile sells them, I think they are vodaphone. I've looked into it a while ago but decided it as too expensive for what you got plus the cost of the dongle itself so I used free Internet here and there to look at email and borrowed friends/ relatives. If you have an iPad you can get a prepaid 3G data card for it. Still expensive but you don't pay for the dongle.
> I'm interested to see others reply, they may have better ideas.


Thank for the info
I dont have an ipad, was just gona bring my laptop but its got a rubbish battery so needs to be plugged in all the time so thought a dongle was easier to use in the house. Also interested to see what others may advise


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Initially I could pick up a free community WiFi so depending on where you are going to be and your time frames then it may be worth trying. When that fizzled out I used a dongle, I managed to get a couple of freebies from the UK but couldn't configure them.

I eventually bought one from CYTA and it practically set itself up but where I live it could not reach it's maximum speed and was really slow. My contract was monthly and cost around 9 euro per month. It was fine for emails and light browsing. 

It's now possible to get a PAYG so have a hunt around the CYTA site.

If you want the dongle then I'm sure we could come to an arrangement but you would still need to get a sim.


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Initially I could pick up a free community WiFi so depending on where you are going to be and your time frames then it may be worth trying. When that fizzled out I used a dongle, I managed to get a couple of freebies from the UK but couldn't configure them.
> 
> I eventually bought one from CYTA and it practically set itself up but where I live it could not reach it's maximum speed and was really slow. My contract was monthly and cost around 9 euro per month. It was fine for emails and light browsing.
> 
> ...


Hi
we will be in polis/latchi area from next tuesday for 4 weeks so if you can help us out in any way that would be fab if not I will try Cyta. I will buy a sim as got to get one at some point anyway. Will all this work on a laptop?

Thanks


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We are just down the road in Skoulli and there is a CYTA shop in Polis. It used to work on my laptop so it should be fine.

I'll send you a PM with my details.


----------

